# Anyone selling showjumping tickets?



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

As above, I am desperate to go :'(


----------



## tiggs (26 July 2012)

There are tickets for sale on official site now


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

I am on the site, I go on the tickets and ask it to find tickets and then it says no matches found. I keep trying


----------



## tiggs (26 July 2012)

Some people have had more success by phoning, might be worth a try


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

Thanks! I will try that!


----------



## Joeyjojo (26 July 2012)

What is the number to call? I'm also going crazy clicking on buttons on the website. Got further than ever before today and actually got to search for a ticket, but alas none were left


----------



## Mike007 (27 July 2012)

You have to register before the system will offer any matches. There were sj tickets tonight at 11.30. good luck.


----------



## Joeyjojo (27 July 2012)

Nooo I missed some more!! I'm registered, it's just by the time you click select, select the tickets, add to basket, do security thing, then request tickets they've always gone!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (27 July 2012)

I am registered and it says there are tickets till the last step, ive tried for days


----------

